
New 82 bedroom compound for AI / ML in central SF - jingalli
I have a new (acquired in April 2019) 30 bedroom, 9,000+ sq ft house in central San Francisco, called &#x27;ML House&#x27; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ml-house.org&#x2F;). We also have a 52 bedroom &#x2F; 12,000 sq ft building on the same block, which we&#x27;ll later use to expand our ML campus as we grow (probably a few years from now).<p>I&#x27;m working with some close friends in machine learning to assemble the best possible community of AI&#x2F;ML enthusiasts, with this site serving as the HQ for our global network. We currently have a group of ML engineers in the house, with many similar types moving in next month from Harvard, MIT, Princeton, etc. We believe that advanced AI&#x2F;ML will have an unprecedented impact on the future, and that forming this community is one of the most impactful things that can be done right now.<p>Here&#x27;s what value we offer our members: Quality connections with people in AI&#x2F;ML, short-term&#x2F;long-term housing, co-working space, and many ongoing events that are focused on rigorous technical and personal development (expert speaker events, coding competitions, technical lectures&#x2F;classes, top-notch personal development workshops, structured feedback&#x2F;accountability sessions for member goals&#x2F;projects, etc).  To see a quick example of an event that we had this past week, check out our new Medium blog: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@james_30820&#x2F;test-a4cdf5b4502f.<p>If you&#x27;re interested in getting involved with our community in any of the following capacities, we&#x27;d love to speak with you:
Long-term housing (stays of &gt; 1 month) &#x2F; Short-term housing (stays of &lt; 1 month) &#x2F; Co-working &#x2F; Events mailing list &#x2F; Giving us feedback on what you want to see happen.<p>Lastly, we&#x27;d love to have you involved in our community in a remote&#x2F;online capacity even if you don&#x27;t live in the Bay Area (but work in AI &#x2F; ML).<p>Feel free to get in touch via www.ml-house.org&#x2F;apply. Thanks!
======
bayareanative
Maybe this Q deserves its own _Ask HN,_ but what do folks think of the
feasibility, limits and/or power of using AI/ML for self-programming/seld-
designing systems? How soon would it impact the salaries of programmers?

------
andymoe
This is super tone def given the housing situation in SF. Of all the people
who need to live in a dorm style situation experts in AI/ML are probably
pretty low on the list.

Who was displaced to build this tech paradise of dorm style living?

At least address this on your website or something.

TLDR: wtf?

~~~
jingalli
People displaced: 0. Both buildings were previously co-living spaces (for the
past 4-5 years) before our management of the property. And before that, both
buildings had fires and sat vacant for many years prior. So yeah, nobody
displaced.

Getting the future of AI/ML right stands to massively benefit/hurt everyone,
and there's a strong need for this sort of community to help with that.

